# day 8 of Pimental treatment



## 15693 (May 4, 2005)

I am starting day 8 of the Pimental treatment outlined in his new book.( 1200mg rifaximin per day for ten days). I am very dissapointed to report zero improvement. I really can't believe it. My symtoms have actually been worse. I have had more gas/bloating and constipation since starting the program. In his book he recomends ten more days of rifaximin along with neomycin if your symtoms are only partially improved. At this point I am not sure if I should even ask for that. I will finish the course and hope that maybe the last three days of it starts to do something. Anyway, I just wanted to update the board.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

If you look at the C forum,there is the research on Neomycin.I'm very curious about it.


----------



## Popp (May 31, 2004)

That's not good.I just started reading the book, interesting so far.


----------



## David LA (Dec 21, 2005)

JTREE,-Sorry to hear things haven't improved...but after talking to a few patients of Dr. Pimentel's..they also mentioned that things were definitely worse at the beginning( the first week and 1/2) Then as she describes it...it was like a light switch went on & she felt like a new person. Good Luck


----------



## surfboar (Oct 3, 2002)

Jtree,As I understand Pimentel's research, IBS-C is the result of methane producing bacteria in the small intestine. These particular bugs are best treated with Neomycin rather than Rifaximin. Rifaximin is better suited to hydrogen producing bacteria.... and they cause diarreah. Of course you could have both in which case the combo therapy of neomycin and rifaximin would be the better one.I am IBS-C and I am going to beg my doctor for both rifaximin and neomycin prescriptions. My anecdotal experience is that almost any antibitoic I have taken makes me feel better for awhile. Flagyl worked great, but the symptoms returned shortly after going off it. BTW, I had a positive breath test for methane.Pimentel's book is very interesting and seems to debunk many of the treatments we have all been doing..... i.e. fiber supplements, more smaller meals, probiotics. All very interesting. I have noticed that fiber supplements make me much worse. I tried the Align probiotic and it increased bloating and cramping. Please keep us updated.


----------



## 13657 (Feb 12, 2006)

I was about to start the protocol, but haven't read the book. Been following some online here and talking to my doc about it. I have IBS-D but that's been self created cause I hated being IBS-C.....now I don't know if I should take Neomycin or Rifaximin !! or both ????? please someone give me some iformed opinions about this ? I certainly do feel better being on antibiotics, but yes, in the past the symptoms have returned once off. I do take probiotics, but they seem to bloat me. Fiber causes too much bloat and gas. What feels best ? not eating !!!!


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Daisysweetpea,I think the book is well worth reading.Perhaps start with the diet? see if it helps you.I think the testing is important,because it depends whether you have methane or hydrogen which antibiotic you need.I think normal pathology labs could do them if your doctor read the book and could help.The protocol seems to be something you need to follow right through including antibiotics or zelnorm afterwards to prevent the bacteria reestablishing in the small intestine.Hope this helps.Gilly


----------

